# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Que maquina recomendam

## Pedro Filipe Gameiro

Bom, antes de mais nada quero dizer que nao percebo nada de fotografia.
ja li alguns posts aqui para tirar algumas duvidas e tentar melhorar as minhas fotografias.

eu tenho uma casio exilim 7.2 mega pixels, penso que nao será grande maquina (pois nao percebo nada disto)

Assim estou a colocar este post para perguntar

Afinal que maquina recomendam para se comprar?


cumprimentos

----------


## Christian Gnad

Viva Pedro,
a tua máquina é excelente para andar no bolso do casaco e disparares sempre que te apeteça e apanhares aquelas fotos que não farias se não tivesses uma compacta. 
Aparentemente queres dar o salto para aquela máquina que tens em casa, levas para férias e com a qual podes dominar melhor aquilo que queres congelar.
Se é este o caso tens de especificar melhor aquilo que pretendes fotografar para poderes ser devidamente aconselhado.

 Abraço

----------


## Pedro Filipe Gameiro

pois é mesmo esse o caso. queria uma maquina que desse para fazer tambem umas belas fotos do meu aquario e que fosse boa como tu disseste para levar para ferias e ficar qq coisa de jeito. como nao percebo mesmo nada do assunto queria opinioes sobre maquinas boas a comprar

----------


## Christian Gnad

> pois é mesmo esse o caso. queria uma maquina que desse para fazer tambem umas belas fotos do meu aquario e que fosse boa como tu disseste para levar para ferias e ficar qq coisa de jeito. como nao percebo mesmo nada do assunto queria opinioes sobre maquinas boas a comprar



Recomendo-te a leitura deste post:
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=15930

Dúvidas que tenhas, força.

----------


## Pedro Filipe Gameiro

estive a ver o link que me aconselhaste e depois de o ler pareceu me a 450d muito boa, agora essa nova a 50d nao sei mas deve ser ainda melhor, mas tb como nova deve ser bem mais cara ainda.

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas Pedro Gameiro,

Bem, parece-me que temos duas coisas em comum, o nome ( Gameiro) e a compra de uma maquina digital.
Quanto ao nome não me surpreenderia que fossemos primos muito afastados...o meu pai tinha 10 irmãos e irmãs e pelo que sei eram um pouco "vadios" :SbSourire2:  
Quanto ás maquinas, estou inclinado para a Canon 40D, mais barata que a nova 50D, e de mais fácil e rapida utilização do que a 450D ( isto na opinião de alguns membros)

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Filipe Gameiro

entao da 40d para a 450d em termos de qualidade nao compensa o acrescimo de euros? é que eu em termos de maquinas tou mesmo a zeros.

----------


## Pedro Filipe Gameiro

tive hoje na fnac e a diferença entre a 450d e a 40d ui ainda sao uns 300 euros isso tb pesa, nao sei se a facilidade de utilização compensa os 300 euros a mais. se for so mesmo essa a diferença parece me a mim que nao compensa.

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

se fores á "Digital Wonder World" a diferença é de 233, o que continua a ser significativo, mas como sou mesmo um principiante( simplicidade e rapidez de utilização), talvez( e mesmo talvez) justifique essa diferença. O problema é que parece-me que a lente 18-55 IS não é grande coisa... e mais despesa...

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Filipe Gameiro

pois, mas parece que estou mais inclinado para a 450D, eu tb nao percebo nada de fotografia mas mesmo mais complicada nao deve ser nenhum bicho de 7 cabeças

----------


## Eduardo Futre

o problema das slr é terem mt mais funções, mas por outrolado são muito, mas muito mais faceis de aceder que numa bridge ou compacta. Depois de habituar são camaras mais rápidas de operar, principalmente quando ser usar td manual ou semi automático.

A 40 D é um excelente camara, ao contrario da 50D que apesar de ser uma boa camara, saiu pior que a antecessora. É o problema de quererem tantos mega pixeis em sensores "pequenos."

já deixei noutro post, mas deixo aqui tambem links para sites de ensaios.

http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/index.htm

http://www.dpreview.com/

http://www.imaging-resource.com/IMCOMP/COMPS01.HTM

----------


## António Vitor

O facto de ter muitas funções é um plus...agora tem muitas e imensas desvantagens uma delas é o preço...

Existem não DSLR como o caso desta panasonic que irei evidenciar:

http://www.trustedreviews.com/digita...ix-DMC-FZ28/p1

O que esta tem de bom, mais portátil (mais pequena), com amplas funções...uma de video HD, se quiserem macros têm de gastar mais do triplo só numa lente para as DSLR, e possivelmente o resultado não será favorável para as DSLR.

Uma lente mais versátil, reparem ela tem tudo ( e não é por ai que será pior)

Macro, wide, telescopica, tudo...

O facto de ter o CCD mais pequeno em vez de ser uma desvantagem é tremendamente vantajoso, para termos lentes mais pequenas, e com as mesmas funções... ou mais ainda (menos peso ainda para a máquina)

Existem mais desvantagens para o lado das dslr, a referir:

-Pó... o facto de teres de tirar lentes o pó acumula-se no ccd.

-teres de andar carregado de n lentes quando apenas uma das tais prosumer fazem tudo...e bem...

-maus macros, para chegar aos resultados de algumas prosumer, diria que só com lentes super poderosas e caras, que não deixam entrar muita luz...ou seja tu com ISO 100 consegues o mesmo que com uma DSLR com ISO mais altos, embora o CCD compense um pouco por ser maior no lado das DSLR o resultado pode ser PIOR.

-preço... com 200 e tal euros fazes a festa e compras uma que tem um anel para adaptar mais filtros e fazeres ainda mais maluquices.
para macros uma boa lente para uma dslr custa mais que 4 destas máquinas
o que é hilariante...

Movimento dos espelhos...para macros isso pode ser péssimo algumas DSLR nem dão para fixar o espelho, evitando vibrações, as outras hnem espelhos tÊm...logo ficas a ganhar novamente para os macros

Concluindo, sei que o mercado agora anda numa de DSLR, eu também tinha opiniões convergentes com as DSLR de serem estas bem melhores por teres CCD maiores e portatno poderes usar maiores valores de ISO sem ruido...mas as coisas mudam...

O mercado raramente acerta, exemplo disso é a pouca aceitação de certos produtos (vejam o meu avatar) em portugal, quando este tem mais do dobro dos jogos da concorrência e a ganhar mais compradores e exclusivos mundiais...

Para aquariofilia com a TREMENDA LUZ, por cima dos nossos aquários não se justifica nem por sombras uma DSLR, até porque os resultados serão idênticos com muito menos custos...poderá existir alguns pormenores em termos de qualidade...
mas qunado eu me refiro a compactas não estou a referir-me aquelas de bolso...
Sim podes meter mais ISO, mas com boa luz as tais prosumer também chegam lá...e esta panasonic nem sequer será bem prosumer...diria...compacta de gama alta.
Ou seja se tens boa luz tiram-se boas fotos com isos baixos na prosumer, e portanto os resultados serão idênticos.

O mercado pode estar a ir para as DSLR, melhor ainda o preço das outras baixam...
 :Smile:

----------


## António Vitor

> A 40 D é um excelente camara, ao contrario da 50D que apesar de ser uma boa camara, saiu pior que a antecessora. É o problema de quererem tantos mega pixeis em sensores "pequenos."


ha pois, tens de te contentar com mais ruido nos iso mais altos...

Mas isso é a tendência do mercado...mais pixels e mais pixels e agora DSLR.
 :Smile: 

Vou falar de monitores....para provar que as tendências do mercado são quase sempre as erradas como consumidores e compramos aquilo que nos querem vender.

Na altura que o lcd destronou os CRT's nos pc's, este eram piores, tinham menos resolução e pior imagem. mas vendiam mais era moda e era fininhos...até um ligeiro desvio as cores mudavam.

Com o tempo os lcd's conseguiram se aproximar e hoje são bem melhores, mas na altura que já se vendia mais lcd's o CRT eram a 1/4 preço com melhores especificações...e maiores...mas não vendiam.

Hoje comprar um portátil para andar com este em casa é moda.

tenho dois pc's um na sala e outro no quarto.
fazem tudo desde receptor de satelite a consola a video(os comandos das consolas funcionam ...pelo menos da xbox 360).

com teclados sem fios e grande lcd...não faz sentido comprar um portátil até porque para ter a mesma especificação que estes dois pc's teria de gastar mais, e possivelmente nem a 80% destes chegaria a nivel de especificações...

quer dizer só para ir á casa de banho...lá está uma vantagem...e ir com este para a rua, que nunca levam porque geralmente são assaltados.

Mas os portáteis vendem e vendem, e é hoje um produto a consumir, qunado os outros fazem tudo e melhor...e MAIS barato...

Aceito que as DSLR sejam as melhores, mas também são as melhores para os fabricantes de lentes, temos de comprar n lentes especificas, maiores margens de lucro, etc... A sony já viu isto e investiu em força.

Agora não acreditem que para macros e para quem quer apenas tirar fotos de familia e aquário uma DSLR é melhor...já cheguei á conclusão que mesmo com maior ruido a iso superiores...com tanta luz que temos...isso quer dizer nickles...

para tirar fotos na penumbra e desporto e em diferentes ambientes luminosos, aceito uma DSLR, para o resto...não...também pelo preço...

daqui a uns anos faço de novo um upgrade, e mesmo com a soma do preço de duas bridge, não atinge o preço das lentes macro (só da lente) para uma DSLR com o MESMO resultado..senão melhor.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> ha pois, tens de te contentar com mais ruido nos iso mais altos...
> 
> Mas isso é a tendência do mercado...mais pixels e mais pixels e agora DSLR.
> 
> 
> Vou falar de monitores....para provar que as tendências do mercado são quase sempre as erradas como consumidores e compramos aquilo que nos querem vender.
> 
> Na altura que o lcd destronou os CRT's nos pc's, este eram piores, tinham menos resolução e pior imagem. mas vendiam mais era moda e era fininhos...até um ligeiro desvio as cores mudavam.
> 
> ...


Obviamente que te referes a DSLR de gama amadora.  Porque de resto 99% dos fotografos profissionais já adoptaram as DSLR por razões óbvias.

Eu por exemplo "quando for grande" adorava ter este brinquedo  :SbSourire:  :

canon.jpg

O argumento das lentes aplicava-se também as SLRs 35mm.  Na pratica o que mudou foi a tecnologia de captura e gravação.  

Eu por exemplo tenho uma D70 (ja com 3 anos) e adoro a maquina.  Também acho que as DSLR permitem um maior perfeccionismo na arte de se tirar fotos (ves logo o resultado e escusas de revelar um rolo no qual ja nem te lembras bem de quais as regulações que fizestes para cada uma das fotos).

Quanto aos portáteis aí já falo com algum conhecimento de causa (fruto da profissão) e não nos enganemos: os desktop tradicionais têm uma tendência a desaparecer no mercado de grande consumo.  

No futuro os desktops serão apenas usados por users com requisitos muito especificos (não estou a falar de placas gráficas brutais para jogos, mas antes de aplicações Autocad, edição de filmes, etc). Mas lá chegaremos e a lei de Moore vai-nos comprovar que a miniturização dos componentes será brutal e ateéhoje tem encontrado grandes obstáculos sobretudo na área de dissipação do calor gerado). 

Actualmente já conseguimos comprar (e notem bem a evolução louca deste mercado) n modelos de portateis por preços à volta dos 350 Euros.... (quem me dissesse isto a 1 ano eu ria-me).

Mesmo a tecnologia de servidores e aplicações empresariais tem apresentado evoluções brutais nos ultimos anos (virtualização,clouding, etc).

----------


## Eduardo Futre

quando disse que era um "problema" terem muitas funções, é apenas pq para quem n está habituado leva mais tempo a conhecer o equipamento que tem.

aceito que uma dslr n é o mais indicado para a maioria dos utilizadores e o que as prosumeer fazem, chega e sobra para a maioria das pessoas.

para fazer macros boas numa dslr é preciso ter uma lente dedicada, claro, mas n são precisos balurdios para uma boa lente de macro ( quando comparadas com outras lentes )

o sensor pequeno das prosumers trazem vários problemas, entre eles a falta de controlo de profundidade de campo e pior qualidade em ampliações,  além de gamas dinamicas relactivamente baixas.

 relactivamente ás lentes das bridge/prosumer, poucas ou nenhumas são as que n sofrem de vinhetagem e aberrações cromátics laterais. Mas lá está, são problemas que provavelmente passam ao lado da maioria dos utilizadores.

Hoje em dia para ter uma slr n é necessário 50 lentes. Para pessaos com padrões de exigencia mais humildes, existem lentes zoom "todo o terreno" com mt boa qualidade, com capacidade para gerirem bem a vinhatagem, efeito  barril e são bastante "sharp".

tendo gosto, vontade de aprender e dinheiro para investir, as SLR sao as mais indicadas para tudo, pois desde a qualidade e tamanho dos sensores, passando pelo processamento, até ha qualidade das objectivas. O peso é a unica desvantagem real que trazem, mas la´está. N quer dizer que sejam o equipamento ideal para a maioria dos utilizadores.

----------


## António Vitor

Na minha opinião, As DSLR abaixo dos 1000 euros são amadoras, sim os profissionais usam DSLR...

Eu se fosse preofissional diria que as DSLR eram básicamente muitissimo melhores, poupamos trabalho.

Porque podemos tirar fotos nas mais diversas situações, com pouca luz, muito movimento..etc...etc...
com flash e interiores ficam sempre bem...

Uma bridge num qualquer  casamento eram 90% das fotos estragadas.

Agora para os nossos aquários, e penso quando falamos em fotografia falamos nos nossos aquários,  não...
Arrisco mesmo a dizer que uma Bridge será superior em macros, claramente, e só não será com uma lente na DSLR que será concerteza mais cara que a bridge que falei 290 euros... e ainda falta o preço da própria DSLR.

O CCD ser pequeno promove certas particularidades e ganha tremendamente nos macros.

Para fotografar o aquário em vistas gerais, temos luz que chegue...(pelo menos eu tenho), para usar sempre isos a 100.
DSLR para macros, podem ser boas em macros, mas mais uma vez uma lente fraca para macros, e não ultrapassa uma bridge como a que eu referi...

Para levar com familia, também não acho boa ideia DSLR, pelo peso e inconviniência...

Os fotografos profissionais (A grande maioria) não usam DSLR nos tempos livres...E acho nque isto diz tudo...

não há necessidade em tirar 8 fotos por segundo, nem a velocidade é um grande requisito. Nem os ISO, a malta até pára para a fotografia...
 :Smile: 

levar com um tranbolho de máquina com carradas de lentes é...chato.

----------


## António Vitor

> o sensor pequeno das prosumers trazem vários problemas, entre eles a falta de controlo de profundidade de campo e pior qualidade em ampliações, além de gamas dinamicas relactivamente baixas.


tens razão...usualmente é o que acontece...mas nem sempre...

Vi em algumas comparações uma bridge ganhar em quase todos estes dominios a muitas DSLR entry-level, que são as que estamos aqui a falar aqui. ver se encontro o link...depois posto.


claro com iso baixos.
Nestas situações perante uma boa bridge (com boas lentes) vai ser dificil distinguir qual a melhor...possivelmente será uma DSLR (mas vais ter de ir buscar uma lupa), mas se estes aumentam a resolução nas DSLR (os fabricantes ...) e fazem sem temer a perda nestes mesmos departamentos... mais resolução mesmo tamanho de ccd e ficas com mais ruido.

Agora metem chips que corrigem o ruido e etc...as bridges também já o têm.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

bom, no fundo acho que temos opiniões iguais  :Wink: .

concordo com td o que dizes.

----------

